

Study shows Facebook most active Wednesdays at 3pm ET - zacharycohn
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/10/28/facebook-users-most-active_n_775505.html

======
zacharycohn
I'm not sure I would agree with the implication that this is the best time to
post something. From the viral launches I've run (most recently through
youtube.com/laughpong), around 10am ET tends to work really well (don't have
enough data to talk about days, but Wednesday sounds pretty reasonable).

The advantage here is that at 10am ET most people on the east coast are at
work, not asleep or commuting. If you can get a decent enough spike there,
about an hour later people from the Central time zone will be in that same
position, and then an hour later people from Mountain time. Then by 10am
Pacific time there's another spike from Pacific time and from people on the
East Coast starting to take lunch.

The "lunchtime spike" rolls from east to west coast like your initial spike,
and by the time it hits the West coast, your "after work" spike is about to
start.

By timing it right, you can potentially catch and ride all three waves of
people who are looking for things on the internet. Just like in surfing, if
you can catch the wave just right you can ride it for a long, long time. An
essentially whole-day spike is a lot better than a massive spike over a very
short period of time.

~~~
bloomshed
Does a video on your splash page help market things virally?

I feel like there are few things more irritating than a video of a founder or
an overly cutesy animation explaining a new product being launched. How wrong
am I?

The exception to my hatred for video is the Land o' Lisp video, that thing
made my month.

~~~
zacharycohn
I think it can be boiled down to this:

Is the video interesting?

